# pct help.



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 21, 2014)

since the majority of the online sites aren't very reputable for gear, is it safe to assume their pct are just as useless? And before pct was around back when gear started becoming popular, how did bodybuilders keep gains? does tapering off work as well?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2014)

who_gives_a_shit said:


> since the majority of the online sites aren't very reputable for gear, is it safe to assume their pct are just as useless? And before pct was around back when gear started becoming popular, how did bodybuilders keep gains? does tapering off work as well?



Tapering defnitely doesn't work. Even at a dose of only 100mg per week of test your HPTA is still suppressed. Clomid is very important for firing up again.  Some of the research chemical sites are good but most are hit or miss. Even from batch to batch. Some overdosed, next batch total crap.  Its not an easy game to play and that's why its important to be able to trust your source. Its not something you can just jump into these days with the disappearance for the most part of HG goodies from the market.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 21, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 21, 2014)

clomid & nolva....id get them from your source to make sure they are real, legit.  Also blasting hcg during the time the long esters are clearing (if your using long esters) has helped me get back on track


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 21, 2014)

still working on a source as the last one became very unreliable. it's a waiting game now. not trying to get scammed or chance a product that's not accurate or sterile


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Jan 21, 2014)

and sorry I overlooked thus section in the forums


----------

